# Weights & Hooks Unlimited



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I just wanted to share what Doug Smith, who owns the above business did for Heroes on the Water, (HOW). I met Doug recently. We got to talking, so I showed him some rods that were donated to HOW. One was pretty sorry looking with a broken tip, broken guides and damaged handle. I should have taken a "BEFORE" PICTURE. He took it, did a beautiful job and donated it back to HOW. I presented it to our local Emerald Coast at Shoreline Park last weekend. Doug does great work and is a good man.









You may e mail him at [email protected] or call 380-7735
Some of his rods will be displayed at the HOW Nautical Flea Market, October 26 at the West Marine parking lot, 3500 Barrancas.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

That picture doesn't show how cool that rod was put together.
It glowed like kryptonite and would no doubt reel in any superfish.


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

*Email address???*

Tried to email Doug and got a bounce back. Chance you typed it wrong.


----------

